# Pioneer VSX-1022 HDMI not working



## dwiener (Jan 30, 2015)

I've had this receiver for a couple of years and when I went to power up my system last night suddenly there was no HDMI going out to my TV. The HDMI light was blinking on the receiver for every one of my video inputs. The receiver OSD was not feeding out to the TV either. Currently I'm running all my hdmi cables directly to the TV and bypassing the receiver so the cables or the TV itself are not the problem. I even tried a new HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV and that didn't solve the problem either. Any suggestions or should I just consider the receiver toast, and get a new one?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

There are a couple more things you might try, if you haven't already:
1) a soft reset: unplug the receiver from the wall power for about 10 minutes
2) a factory reset: see page 63 of the 1022's owner's manual.

Unfortunately, HDMI boards tend to be relatively fragile and prone to overheating and cooking themselves. 

Edited to add:
So whether or not you wind up getting a new receiver, make sure there is more than enough cooling: lots of room on sides and top for convection cooling and/or external fans.


----------



## dwiener (Jan 30, 2015)

selden said:


> There are a couple more things you might try, if you haven't already:
> 1) a soft reset: unplug the receiver from the wall power for about 10 minutes
> 2) a factory reset: see page 63 of the 1022's owner's manual.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Did the factory reset and it did not appear to work so I had to excavate the plugging strip and do a soft reset as well. Even after that the setup menu did not appear on screen until I started scrolling through the menu with my remote. All is working now and I'm keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't go south again. I almost ordered the newer 1044 since I have a new 4k TV, but as the only 4k content available for now is through streaming it can wait until my cable provider and other accessories can catch up.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sure that's a relief! Thanks for letting us know.

Don't forget that after doing a factory reset, you need to run the MCACC calibration again.


----------



## dwiener (Jan 30, 2015)

Ran that first thing as soon as I saw I had hdmi out and menus back


----------



## hackettjo (Dec 21, 2015)

How to do the factory reset when there is no hdmi out? Please help. We have lots of relatives at home for christmas and there is no video out..


----------



## dwiener (Jan 30, 2015)

The directions for the factory reset are on page 63 of the manual. It's done using the display on the receiver .
It's a little tricky but once you've done the reset you have to setup the receiver as if you were doing it for the first time again.


----------



## hackettjo (Dec 21, 2015)

dwiener said:


> The directions for the factory reset are on page 63 of the manual. It's done using the display on the receiver .
> It's a little tricky but once you've done the reset you have to setup the receiver as if you were doing it for the first time again.


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## hackettjo (Dec 21, 2015)

hackettjo said:


> Thank you. I will give it a try.


Thanks for your tip. Tried the reset. Video shows for a second and then goes off, and then comes back again to go off.. after like 30 seconds of in and out it just displays the white grainy screen.. Must be something faulty. We had hardly used this receiver. Might have used 15 times in the last 3 years. I'm so PO'ed right now. Is it easy to change the HDMI board on this? I'm a novice for these but I guess it wont harm to try to replace it since it is half bricked right now and I dont want to pay $300 to have the technician look at it.


----------



## dwiener (Jan 30, 2015)

hackettjo said:


> Thanks for your tip. Tried the reset. Video shows for a second and then goes off, and then comes back again to go off.. after like 30 seconds of in and out it just displays the white grainy screen.. Must be something faulty. We had hardly used this receiver. Might have used 15 times in the last 3 years. I'm so PO'ed right now. Is it easy to change the HDMI board on this? I'm a novice for these but I guess it wont harm to try to replace it since it is half bricked right now and I dont want to pay $300 to have the technician look at it.


You could find a new receiver with hdmi switching for under $200, and probably sell the old one for a few bucks on eBay as there seems to be a market for bricks for repair or parts.. I've had to reset mine at least 3 times over the past two years. Its a pain.


----------



## hackettjo (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you. Will try to sell it on eBay and see how much it fetches. Thanks again. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------

